# Headliner measurements



## BornRycerLz (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 2000 jetta gls and I am re doing the headliner and need to know how much fabric to have. Thanks


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

2.25 yards will do the whole headliner if you have a sunroof, or 2 yards without. 1 more yard of non-padded for a,b,c pillars.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Headliner measurements (BornRycerLz)*

i bought quite a bit of material since it was my first time around and i would not buy the padded stuff that just makes it harder to mold it around the contours.
heres's a pic (click on them to make them bigger its on my twitpic account not my photobucket)




no padding and also scrapped the foams off the fiberglass liner with a brush
hope this helps some

_Modified by eurolicious at 2:38 PM 11-19-2009_


_Modified by eurolicious at 2:38 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Headliner measurements (BornRycerLz)*

i bought 6yds total had plenty just in case...


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

looks good man. with the new stuff over the scraped fiber board, did you get any "Chunky" looking sections from leftover glue or foam remnants? I always wonder about that and if any of it shows through material that isn't padded...What type of material is that and how long did it take?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

i went to Johanne Fabrics and got Hoodie/sweatshirt material, its got a nice stretch to it and it is also thicker than most fabric since it was my first time. Now you need to get a nice hard bristle brush in order to get all the foam off the liner once you peel the material off and make sure to do it two or three times and vacuum in between passes. now as for the pillars you don't need to peel the fabric off. that way you will not see any rough areas or bumps through the fabric. make sure you get 3M headliner spray glue (autozone, advance auto parts, napa all sell it) orange can with blue and white writing and a blue cap. 
I did it on saturdays only since i go to college full time and work full time, but the easy part is wrapping the pillars and the headliner the sunroof slider is a biatch to get out. other than that it is pretty straight forward.
i check vortex all day long so if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

right...fleece. You used apparel fabric and glue from a spray can? Hope it holds up for you bro.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.chop* »_right...fleece. You used apparel fabric and glue from a spray can? Hope it holds up for you bro.

Well its held up now for quite a bit and no signs of sagging anywhere, and yes glue from a spray can. The Glue is 3M headliner adhesive in fact the same kind upholstery shops use, only in a can for people who need to use it in small quantities. 
Don't worry i did my homework and i read quite a bit of diy some that are no longer available and every single person including me has not had a problem with it.
here is some info for you guys and the skeptics:
http://forums.motivemag.com/ze...48467 (diy i used with pictures)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4504843 (read first two posts about the glue+fabric)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify (this one is just nice to have for all kinds of information)
hope this covers all basis 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (eurolicious)*

And this one is for a full interior swap (color change) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify
lots of pictures....


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

You mean this stuff?










_Modified by dr.chop at 8:50 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

noi was mistaken the adhesive is made by permatex it is called heavy duty headliner and carpet adhesive


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (eurolicious)*

http://images.orgill.com/200x200/4145975.jpg
this is the adhesive


----------

